# Pumpkin Spice - Mantra-ish



## SimplyE (Oct 3, 2009)

So, I am only a month or so behind in seasons   

I poured simultaneously to get half and half.  The FO is going to darken up half of it immensely.  I did not fragrance the other half in order to keep the color light in the other half.












Thanks!


----------



## candice19 (Oct 3, 2009)

It's not too late for Pumpkin Spice!

That looks awesome!  And really long?


----------



## wiccaronja (Oct 4, 2009)

It's never too late for something  :wink: 

I like the colours, they fit perfectly.

Caroline


----------



## nickjuly (Oct 4, 2009)

SO pretty! Got to try that technique one of these days.


----------



## SimplyE (Oct 4, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> It's not too late for Pumpkin Spice!
> 
> That looks awesome!  And really long?



Ha!  Well I figured that by the time it was ready, people would be sick of it and ready for Christmas!  

My mold is about 24" long.  I think about 6# of oil.  So yes, it is really long  :wink:


----------



## heyjude (Oct 4, 2009)

Gorgeous! Pumpkin spice is one of my favs any time of year!   

Jude


----------



## rubato456 (Oct 4, 2009)

very nice! love the swirl!


----------



## sygrid (Oct 4, 2009)

*Beautiful colour combo*

So rich...very nice

sygrid


----------



## debsmad (Oct 4, 2009)

...


----------



## Jody (Oct 4, 2009)

That's looks awesome.  I love it.


----------



## Bnky (Oct 6, 2009)

SimpyE...That is simply beautiful!


----------



## Rosey (Oct 8, 2009)

oh that's beautiful!!!


----------



## CandiceW (Oct 9, 2009)

wow.. soooo pretty!! that sure is a lot of soap eh!


----------



## kwahlne (Oct 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!  Love that technique.  I will have to try that sometime.  Where did you get your FO?


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 10, 2009)

That is a great trick to only scent 1/2! Looks lovely.


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 15, 2009)

Omg that is one beautiful log of soap!!


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 17, 2009)

Did you use a divider in your log mold to get the colors like that?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 17, 2009)

That's gorgeous looking soap.  :wink:


----------

